# R moves, pinky vs. Ring finger



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

What do you guys use?
I use Ring, but am trying to use pinky.


----------



## alexc (May 11, 2008)

Pinky, I kinda have small hands, so it's an easier reach for my pinky.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

I also have VERY small hands but it's easier for ring


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 11, 2008)

Using pinky hurts less, but I still use ring for the most part.


----------



## Ewks (May 11, 2008)

I use ring finger 'cause my pinky is too small to be used for anykind of cubeturning.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2008)

Where's the "both/either" option?


----------



## Lofty (May 11, 2008)

whoa I wasn't expecting so many ring finger users... for me it is awkward and uncomfortable to use ring.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 11, 2008)

i use a slight cube rotation and the ring finger [usually] but thats because I'm right handed in OH cubing. [for Ls I use pinky]


----------



## hdskull (May 11, 2008)

I started with ring so i never bothered switching.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

Lucas, I'm sry, am I allowed to add more?


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2008)

I agree with Lucas. I mainly use pinky, but do use ring in certain algorithms


----------



## masterofthebass (May 11, 2008)

I updated the poll for you n00bix.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 11, 2008)

Oh okay thanks dan, btw this is junhyuk from team #!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 11, 2008)

i know... jun. You think i'm that stupid.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 12, 2008)

Lol nope I don't think your stupid! I'm stupid!


----------



## joshuali (May 12, 2008)

im a righty for OH
pinky for L
ring finger for L'


----------



## hdskull (May 12, 2008)

Oh sorry, I forgot to add that sometimes I use pinky + ring for R2.


----------



## Inusagi (May 12, 2008)

I use what I am feeling for...


----------



## bonoan1027 (May 14, 2008)

I would go for the ring finger because i can also do R' with it


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 15, 2008)

it's uncomfortable and weird for me to use ring.. I don't think my ring can reach that far


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2008)

Ring for R'; Pinky for R; Both for R2.


----------



## Pedro (May 15, 2008)

Ring finger power ftw!


----------



## Cerberus (May 17, 2008)

As I solve with right hand I use z' index finger for U z...
for L I use Ring finger


----------



## malcolm (May 17, 2008)

I use pinky only, much faster. What about index finger for R'? I use that in a few algorithms


----------



## nicoJ (May 18, 2008)

pinky is faster, but you can just do it after a U' or U2
to do it after a U, you need to improve a lot, or change the method of U


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 19, 2008)

I use ring. Btw, what is the difference between Both/Either?


----------



## dChan (May 19, 2008)

Both means you should use them both when you are in the right position. Either means it does not matter which one you use.

In certain positions it is easier for my to use my ring or my pinky for L turns so I have to say that you should use both. Whenever you are in the right position use the pinky and when you are in the right position use the ring.

I'm a right-handed cuber by the way, so I trun R as U or as R using a finger trick I found out(it allows me to turn R2 almost as fast as a regular R2).


----------



## Steve (May 25, 2008)

I'm very surprised at the poll results. I find that my pinky is just as strong/versatile, if not more, than my ring finger. I use my ring finger to help hold the cube so I have less balance when i use it to turn.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 30, 2008)

Some of you may know me as that-kid-with-the-two-fingers. Because of that I am force left handed, and I started OH with my ring, but I've been experimenting with my pinky.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Some of you may know me as that-kid-with-the-two-fingers. Because of that I am force left handed, and I started OH with my ring, but I've been experimenting with my pinky.



Dude,

Get the UWR for solving with 2 fingers only!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 31, 2008)

lol I did a video of that, I guess I could try to post the time xD


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 31, 2008)

I use right hand for OH, so Index or Thumb...


----------



## niKo (Oct 4, 2008)

You can use pinky for R' too.


----------



## CoconutHead (Oct 9, 2008)

Like some one said, Ring normally, but both for R2


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 10, 2008)

Pinky because I use ring for D moves. It's a bit awkward right now, but I think that with practice I'll be able to get some fingertricks down and be comfortable on OH U,L,D instead of just U,L


----------

